# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Δρομολόγηση >  CPU 100%

## pantak

Καλησπέρα δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται και αν έχετε καταλάβει τι συμβαίνει στο δίκτυο με τα πραγματικά - φαντάσματα ή πειράματα αλλά όταν τα RB λειτουργούν με CPU στο 100% συνέχεια θα μας χαιρετίσουν 
και μιας και είμαστε σε χαλεπούς καιρούς *ΕΓΏ ΈΚΛΕΙΣΑ όλα τα BGP*  όταν ηρεμήσει το δίκτυο τα ξανά ανοίγω 
μέχρι τότε ας πρυτανεύσει η λογική και ας μας εξηγήσουν και μας τι γίνεται

----------


## PROGRAMMERPC

+++

----------


## Nikiforos

καλημερα, καλο ειναι να λεμε και για εκδοσεις ROS μιλαμε....
σκεφτηκατε ποτε οτι μπορει να ειναι καποιο προβλημα στην εκδοση ROS που εχετε και οχι καθαρα στο ιδιο δικτυο?
τι ROS εχετε? ποια εκδοση? και σε ποια κατηγορια? current? bugfix?
ενταξει δεν φανταζομαι να εχει κανεις RC....απλα εγκλημα!

----------


## downlots

Μα ρε συ, διαφημίζονται στο bgp ~17k AS... τι είναι όλα αυτά;

Πριν κανα τρίμηνο ήταν ~700...

----------


## chrismarine

δεν έχει σχέση η έκδοση μικροτικ os καθώς τα prefix ανακοινώνονται από κάπου και κάνουν το γύρο του δικτύου το πρόβλημα εντείνεται σε όσους χρησιμοποιούν rb καθώς η cpu δεν μπορεί να το διαχειριστεί και κολλάει 
cpu load 100% .
ωραίο το πείραμα για αυτούς που το εφάρμοσαν αλλά πείτε το και σε εμάς να χαρούμε και να παίξουμε μαζί σας, δλδ ποιος γιατί και πως καταφέρατε να καταρρεύσει ένα αυτόνομο δίκτυο . αυτό που δεν θέλω να πιστεύω είναι ότι γίνεται από δόλο !!!

----------


## senius

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t...020#post566020




> Σήμερα το πρωί Σάββατο 4-6-2016, μεταξύ 07.15-09.30 πμ, έφαγαν reboot 192 μπρίκια.
> 
> Παρατήρηση 1 :
> Τα περισσότερα από αυτά είχαν cpu 100%, με το ζόρι κάποιος έμπαινε σε αυτά... (όσοι ειχαν rb χχχ την πίνανε κανονικότατα, ενώ όσοι είχαν ταρατσιπισι x86, η cpu ηταν 85-95%)
> Μετά το reboot, έφτιαξε.
> 
> Παρατήρηση 2 :
> Σε ορισμένα μπρίκια που είχαν κοινό AS, ειχε χαθεί η επικοινωνία μεταξύ τους
> Μετά το reboot, έφτιαξε.
> ...

----------

